# What's the first naughty song you learned?



## tsilver (Aug 9, 2010)

The first one I remember learning is "I used to work in Chicago"


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

I see London I see France
I see Arkali's underpants.

...

Well, at the time we all thought it was naughty. 
Nowdays it's hard NOT to see someone's underpants.


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

Lulu had a billy-goat;
She tied him to the heater.
And every time he turned around,
He burned his little...
Bang, bang Lulu!


----------



## stormhawk (Apr 29, 2009)

Toss up between Bang Bang Lulu and Shaving Cream.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

I was a pretty square kid, and so were all my friends. But I remember in middle school, when I was first starting to listen to pop music, hearing “Crash into Me” by Dave Matthews Band. I had no idea what that song was about for the longest time. I just liked the sound. Then one night I was singing the lyrics while my mom was driving me somewhere, and in the middle of the song my eyes bugged out and I went silent. Fortunately English is not my mom's first language, and I don't think she has ever noticed…

Kristan


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2011)

The Pledge of Allegiance?



Kristan Hoffman said:


> I was a pretty square kid, and so were all my friends. But I remember in middle school, when I was first starting to listen to pop music, hearing "Crash into Me" by Dave Matthews Band. I had no idea what that song was about for the longest time. I just liked the sound. Then one night I was singing the lyrics while my mom was driving me somewhere, and in the middle of the song my eyes bugged out and I went silent. Fortunately English is not my mom's first language, and I don't think she has ever noticed&#8230;
> 
> Kristan


Oh, what's her first language??


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

foreverjuly said:


> The Pledge of Allegiance?
> 
> Oh, what's her first language??


Chinese and Taiwanese. (I don't actually know which one she learned first.)

Kristan


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2011)

Kristan Hoffman said:


> Chinese and Taiwanese. (I don't actually know which one she learned first.)
> 
> Kristan


That's awesome! Can you speak either of them? I wish I were better at languages.


----------



## Alice Y. Yeh (Jul 14, 2010)

Trick or treat, smell my feet
Give me something good to eat
If you don't, I don't care


Spoiler



I'll pull down your underwear



It seemed naughty in a totally different way at that age...


----------



## tsilver (Aug 9, 2010)

It's not the first naughty song I learned but it's the first I learned when I moved to NYC:  "Roll me over"


----------



## kindlequeen (Sep 3, 2010)

"Closer" was the first one I thought of too!

I guess kids songs it would be:

Jingle Bells, Batman smells, Robbin laid an egg
The batmobile lost its wheel and Joker got away

(Not really bad but for some odd reason I remember it being declared "Inappropriate")

I also like the "Trick or Treat" version Alice posted!  (Ironically taught to me by my parents)


----------



## Alice Y. Yeh (Jul 14, 2010)

kindlequeen said:


> I also like the "Trick or Treat" version Alice posted! *(Ironically taught to me by my parents)*


Really? Hrm...well, it was probably fun and games, sort of like "Ring Around The Rosie"


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

foreverjuly said:


> That's awesome! Can you speak either of them? I wish I were better at languages.


Sadly no. I spoke English/Mandarin as simultaneous first languages, but then when I started pre-school we went all-English at home, so I wouldn't get confused. Well, I didn't get confused all right -- because I completely forgot Mandarin! 

I went to Chinese school for a few years to try and re-learn, but 1 day a week is totally not enough to learn a language that different. At least not for me. I hope to take lessons again someday, or live over there (China/Taiwan) and immerse myself.

Kristan


----------



## ◄ Jess ► (Apr 21, 2010)

Hehehe, in elementary school, my friends and I would loudly sing this together:

Miss Suzie had a tugboat
The tugboat had a bell
The tugboat went to Heaven
Miss Suzie went to...

Hello operator
Please give me number 9
And if you disconnect me
I'll chop off your...

Behind the fridgerator
There lay a piece of glass
Miss Suzie fell upon it
And it stuck her in the...

Ask me no more questions
Tell me no more lies
The boys are in the bathroom
Pulling down their...

Flies are in the meadow
The bees are in the park
Miss Suzie and her boyfriend
Are kissing in the...

D-A-R-K D-A-R-K
Dark dark dark is like a movie
A movie's like a show
A show is like a radio
And that is all...

I know I know my Ma
I know I know my Pa
I know I know my sister
With her 40-acre...

Broccoli is yucky
Spinach is worse
The end of this song
Is in this verse.

It was all said like one long sentence, so the phrases ran together.  We got some very amused looks from adults who actually listened to what we were singing.


----------



## JimJ (Mar 3, 2009)

This is the first thing I thought of when I saw the thread title. Me and my dad found a different version of this online when I was probably 10 or 11 and it cracked us up (though I don't think I really knew why most of it was funny then). This version is mostly the same and the stuff that's changed are improvements IMO.


----------



## D.A. Boulter (Jun 11, 2010)

I found several Ruth Wallis 78rpm records in my father's collection when growing up. 'Goldmine' and 'Admiral's Daughter' come to mind. Not to mention 'Boobs'.

you can find many on youtube.


----------



## tsilver (Aug 9, 2010)

JimJ:  I loved your selection


----------



## ◄ Jess ► (Apr 21, 2010)

There was another song my friends taught me that went:

Leprosy, crawling all over me.
There goes my head
Under the bed.
Leprosy! It's crawling all over me.

And each phrase would have a new body part falling off in a rhyming sort of way. For some reason, _this_ is the song my mom thought would offend someone (really? Leprosy?). And she forbade me from singing it.


----------



## drenfrow (Jan 27, 2010)

The song "Lady Marmalade" by the group Labelle (thank you Wikipedia) in 1975.  It had the line in French: "Voulez vous couchez avec moi ce soir?"  I was in 7th grade and somebody's dad spoke French and she told us (in a whisper while the teacher wasn't looking) that it meant "Do you want to sleep with me tonight?"  Oh my God, talking about sex? In a song?  On the radio?  It was soooo dirty.


----------



## Carol (was Dara) (Feb 19, 2011)

I dunno. My idea of naughty is "Jingle bells, Santa smells, Rudolph picks his nose..."


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

When I was about five, my grandfather played a tune on the accordion and sang along with it.  It was in French and I learned to sing it without understanding a word of it.  A few years later I was belting that out in front of my mom, and she informed me that it was an old WWII song generally sung by soldiers, and told me what the lyrics meant.      Ooops.  It involved wartime pregnancy and subsequent abandonment, to put it politely.


----------



## Alle Meine Entchen (Dec 6, 2009)

the name game song (anna anna fo fanna etc) is the 1st naughty song I remember singing, but only b/c I tried to use our neighbor's name and his name was Chuck.


----------



## J.M Pierce (May 13, 2010)

There was a song and album by the metal band W.A.S.P. in the mid eighties that was titled "Animal: %$#* Like a Beast". Yeah, when my mom found that cassette she was not thrilled.


----------

